# WebSphere, Probleme mit vererbter Methode.



## The_S (4. Apr 2006)

HiHo,

mal ne ganz blöde Frage:

Warum kann ich folgenden Code ganz normal compilen


```
JFrame frame = new JFrame();
		frame.setLocationRelativeTo(null);
```

(was auch logisch ist, dass man den ganz normal compilen kann, ist ja kein Fehler drin), während mir WebSphere bei frame.setLocationRelativeTo(null) folgenden Text anzeigt



			
				WebSphere hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Methode setLocationRelativeTo(null) ist für den Typ JFrame nicht definiert (undefinied)



???


----------



## The_S (5. Apr 2006)

OK, hab gerade rausgefunden, dass WebSphere nur die JDK-Version 1.3.1 verwendet  :autsch:  :bae: . Darf das auch net ändern  :x . Nur leider hab ich kA wie man die Position eines JFrames unter  1.3.1 setzt. Weiß das jemand von euch? Danke!


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (5. Apr 2006)

Ich habe erst mit Java 1.4.2 angefangen, ich hab folgenden Vorschlag:


```
Dimension dim = window.getSize();
		Dimension screenSize = (parent == null ? Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getScreenSize() : parent.getSize());
		int x_offset = (parent == null ? 0 : parent.getLocation().x);
		int y_offset = (parent == null ? 0 : parent.getLocation().y);
		window.setLocation(Math.max(0, x_offset + screenSize.width / 2 - (dim.width / 2)), Math.max(0, y_offset + screenSize.height / 2 - (dim.height / 2)));
```

*parent* ist ein Fenster (oder null für den Gesamtbildschirm), über dem der Frame zentral angeordnet werden soll
*window* ist dein Frame

Ich weiß aber nicht, ob alle Methoden in 1.3 zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## The_S (5. Apr 2006)

Funktioniert wunderbar, thx!


----------

